# Penelope



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 15, 2010)

I made the decision the have Penelope PTS today. She was not doing well yesterday and spent the night at the vet. This morning she had not made any improvements.


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 15, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss she was a beautiful bun,
Binky free Penelope :angelandbunny:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 15, 2010)

Oh Kate, I'm so sorry. I thought she was getting better. How terrible for you.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Penelope.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 15, 2010)

Oh no, RIP sweet Penelope. She was such a cutie.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 15, 2010)

I am so sorry Kate, that Penelope has pasted. I had the pleasure of meeting her in April and she was a star jumper.






Binky Free Penelope. ink iris:


----------



## dianerae (May 15, 2010)

Kate, I am very sorry to hear of your Penelope. She was beautiful. You will be in my prayers. Try and remember that she is running and jumping in greener pastures with all of God's buns he called home to Him. Blessings to you.ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes they get so ill so quickly. She really was gorgeous, and those pics of her jumping are amazing. What a special girl. Binky free, Penelope.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 15, 2010)

Kate, we're so sorry to hear of Penelope's passing. That's always a decision that's never easy, but, sometimes so necessary. We always loved the pictures and sharing--she was a special little girl, and will be missed greatly by all. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear Penelope has passed on, Kate :hug:
Her jumping ability made me want to teach my guys to hop (to no avail  ).

Penelope and you made an awesome team together...ink iris:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I loved Penelope even tho I haven't met her. 
She was such a beautiful girl.

Binky free


----------



## aurora369 (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry, what a horrible loss.

-Dawn


----------



## irishbunny (May 16, 2010)

RIP 

What is it with all the bunnies passing away lately? 
She will be sadly missed x


----------



## Myia09 (May 16, 2010)

I am so sorry.

RIP Penelope


----------



## LuvaBun (May 16, 2010)

Oh No! I am so sorry Kate. Penelope was an awesome girl, with such agility, as well as being super cute.

God Bless, little girl 

Jan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Kate. 

 

R.I.P. Penelope
Binky free at :rainbow: Bridge. 

Emily


----------



## Happi Bun (May 16, 2010)

:rainbow: Binky Free, Penelope :bunnyangel:


Hugs to you Kate, I'm sorry for your loss. :hug2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful bun.


----------



## jujub793 (May 16, 2010)

so sorry about Penelope, she was adorable and i know you will really miss her :rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 16, 2010)

i am so sorry :*(


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 17, 2010)

I am sorry .... this weekend has been awful


----------



## naturestee (May 18, 2010)

What is with all my favorite buns leaving us lately? Penelope was such a gorgeous, talented little bun.

:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 21, 2010)

Kate how r u doing?
I miss your pages on MSN telling me about Penelope's disprovable. 
:hug2:


----------



## jujub793 (May 21, 2010)

so sorry about penelope, i know you will miss her tremendously


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 21, 2010)

Aw, Kate. I'm so sorry to hear this!

My youngest son loved Penelope. He was just talking about her the other day.

:cry2

Rue


----------

